# Surf Reds ......



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

Yesterday fished with Jusin & Steve. Found about 100 Reds & only caught 10 between us ( I had only one ). 
All lower slot fish, all on grubs ...... 
Bent the shaft on my aft anchor leaving the beach, a first for me ..... 

Sorry, Steve can't figure out how to post pictures ...... ICM


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Try photobucket.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

drumchaser said:


> Try photobucket.


www.imageftw.com is easier/faster and you don't have to sign up or anything. 

Just select the file, upload, copy the code with image tags, and paste in your message.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello! Just wondering. Did they bite or were they snagged? I would like a fresh p-drum! Thanks. Best - glenn


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

All but two hooked in the mouth.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

Justin had another 7 today ...... ICM









<a href="http://imageftw.com" /><img src="http://imageftw.com/uploads/20120129/CIMG1771.JPG"></a>


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Good job guys. Bill. Welcome to pier and surf.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Sure wish I a couple of those to grill up for dinner tomorrow nite.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice pictures! best - glenn


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice surf reds! Love to see that!!opcorn:


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> Sure wish I a couple of those to grill up for dinner tomorrow nite.


Sorry Dude ...... I practice catch & release with most Reds. Only keep the deep hook ones. .......... 
Thanks, that picture link was the ticket ....... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

jeffreyweeks said:


> Nice surf reds! Love to see that!!opcorn:


JW ....... I'm sitting here laughing out loud after recognizing your emoticon ........ . Very funny & clever too. 
Hope this happen :fishing: & not this :--| or this :beer: ........ 
Only time will tell ......  ....... Sorry folks, inside joke ......... ICM


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

sometimes they all happen on the same day!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Sorry Dude ...... I practice catch & release with most Reds. Only keep the deep hook ones.


I release 'em all too... except one.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ice Cream Man, are you the same guy who sells ice cream up on North Topsail Beach all the way at the end by New River Inlet? You look familiar, my granddaughters always enjoy your ice cream...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nah that's Gilly in the pictures... we always use him to take pictures...he never catches anything but he's the most handsome of the bunch...


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whats happening Billy, so they are schooled up out there on the shoal now? i will be down this weekend!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yo Billy, don't be giving away those spots.  Or gettting in any peeing contests with them other boat anglers.  BTW, the next FISH trip will be May 11th. Hopefully NBC Sports will be there to film it for Ultimate Fishing Experince.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

That's funny Dale. I saw some pictures of the north end taken 1/22/12, they were taken right where you and I fished ( down the beach, south of my rental), it looks bad. The owner of our rental has her place up for sale, could be a tough sale.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> nah that's Gilly in the pictures... we always use him to take pictures...he never catches anything but he's the most handsome of the bunch...


Careful Dale...That almost sounded like a compliment.  How you been?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Rockfish1 said:


> nah that's Gilly in the pictures... we always use him to take pictures...he never catches anything but he's the most handsome of the bunch...


If that is the case, then damn, you'll be in trouble


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

poppop1 said:


> Ice Cream Man, are you the same guy who sells ice cream up on North Topsail Beach all the way at the end by New River Inlet? You look familiar, my granddaughters always enjoy your ice cream...


Handle came from owning several ice cream shops in Wrightsville Beach .... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

Kingfish258 said:


> Whats happening Billy, so they are schooled up out there on the shoal now? i will be down this weekend!


I could tell where they were not yesterday. 
Surf fished from Mason's Inlet to Topsail without seeing the first Red & we had perfect conditions for sight casting ..... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

speckhunter80 said:


> Yo Billy, don't be giving away those spots.  Or gettting in any peeing contests with them other boat anglers.  BTW, the next FISH trip will be May 11th. Hopefully NBC Sports will be there to film it for Ultimate Fishing Experince.


Richard, man you got that right. 
Will be there to support a very worthy cause. Thanks for all you do & your unselfish devotion to the real heroes....... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

gilly21 said:


> Careful Dale...That almost sounded like a compliment.  How you been?


Sounds more like a BROmance .....  .... ICM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome to Pierand surf ICM looking forward to your reports.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

gilly21 said:


> Careful Dale...That almost sounded like a compliment.  How you been?


 doin aight for an old fart... had a shoulder fixed day before thanksgiving and just gettin back into the swing of things... been ridin and throwing a few darts... gonna take a heaver out soon and see what happens... got a new Century E1000 I've been itchin to try out...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ice Cream Man welcome aboard. This is Fishman1 on Capt Lee's board. Looking forward to seeing your post.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jan 4, 2012)

Fishman said:


> Ice Cream Man welcome aboard. This is Fishman1 on Capt Lee's board. Looking forward to seeing your post.


Thanks , Capt. Lee will be one of this months guest speaker at Cape Fear Anglers.
A to Z of inshore fishing for Specks, Red Drum & sight casting to Flounders.
PM if your interested in attending - it's open to the public ........ ICM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the invite ICM but it is a good ride from Norfolk Va. to Wilington for a 2 hour meeting. I know this would be a great meeting to attend. Send me some notes LOL.

Rick


----------

